# Bei Auflösung WHQD mit VSR keine Interfacescalierung möglich !



## Parabellum08 (15. Februar 2017)

*Bei Auflösung WHQD mit VSR keine Interfacescalierung möglich !*

Hallo .
Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen .

System : 
Lg Flatron IPS 234  23 Zoll Monitor mit FHD und über HDMI angeschlossen

Powercolor Red Devil RX 480

Intel 2500k

Ich hab mal etwas mit VSR rumprobiert und dabei festgestellt das die Graka WQHD Auflösung locker mit Min.90 Fps in WoT schafft .
Leider ist es bei mir nicht möglich das Interface auf 2 zu scalieren/wird auch nicht angezeigt . Somit sind alle Schriften zu klein für mich .

Bei 3840*2160 wird die Scalierung auf 2 angezeigt und ist möglich (alles gut lesbar in vernünftiger Grösse, also auch nicht zu gross) , hat aber fürchterliche Framedrops im Gefecht so dass es nicht wirklich Spass macht .
War auch zu erwarten , da die Karte für diese Auflösung nicht gemacht/gedacht ist .

Kurz gesagt die Auflösungen unterhalb WHQD kann ich hochscalieren , wobei die Schrift dann wiederum extrem gross wird , dadurch ist 2048*1536 auch keine Option .

Wenn ich bei Google oder im Forum hier rumsuche , finde ich auch nichts wirklich hilfreiches dazu . Die Beiträge sind meist auch schon 2 Jahre und älter .

Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder stelle die falsche Frage oder es ist wirklich nichts möglich , weil WG dem keine Priorität beimisst .

Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe ist die Preferences in dem Appdata/Roaming Ordner von WoT von 1 auf 2 zu ändern ,aber das bewirkt bei mir auch nichts . 
Ich habe bei WQHD nur die Einstellung Interfacescalierung auf auto oder 1fach zustellen .

Mache ich da was falsch ?

Gibts irgendeine andere Möglichkeit die Scalierung hochzuschrauben?

Ach so , 
natürlich hab ich auch schon im Crimson Treiber  Anti-Aliasing und Anisotropisches Filtern auf max unter FHD eingestellt inklusive Supersampling mit Anwendungsdaten überschreiben , aber bei VSR sieht es doch noch ein bisschen besser aus und warum soll ich das verschenken wenn die Graka das so locker packt , wenn es denn möglich wäre .

Jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Parabellum08 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bei Auflösung WHQD mit VSR keine Interfacescalierung möglich !*

Tja , WG hat "Wichtigeres" zu tun aber im Promod ist es jetzt vernünftig möglich .
WHQD im Spiel unter Auflösung einstellen , Promod installieren , wird automatisch hochskaliert .


----------

